# How to recreate drum kit - Here's how :)



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

If this system isn't it, it's the closest one: 

http://www.audioanthology.com/systems.htm



The system of note is the one with the red horns...the third picture down.

My friend Vu put it together for a hardcore audiophile in the DC area. Those humoungous black horns came from an NFL stadium and are for the midrange & highs...

There are horn loaded subwoofers, and I believe horn loaded 15" midbass as well. 

At first I didn't put the picture in perspective, but do compare the size of the horns to the door on the right, lol. 

Of importance are the amps too which accounted for a high percentage of total overall cost and performance.

I'm told the dynamics of this system are scary. For fans of moving air, this is a dream setup.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

The bass was very dry and super tight. We quickly decided to change the send from the monitors to an aux channel where the output was not high-passed and more listenable. At the same time both channels were mixed to mono so we wouldn't be hearing just one channel anymore. From this point forward, the speaker was pleasing to listen to. That was motivation to put on a CD and loose the crappy radio and so it was done. 

We listened to a couple of songs on CD at a high playback level looking for that familiar "Imperial Power" that wrecks the room also known as bass notes from hell and well you get the idea. Remember, all prior models (about 6 pair) had all been done with a single 15 inch driver and built like the original plan. 

I think we were both floored at what we were hearing. First of all you forget the effortless power these speakers have - at least we did. The most prominent thing that was different from prior models was the tightness. The only speaker I've ever heard with bass that tight is my Acoustats. They can play at 115 dB with less than 1% total system distortion and are the definition of tight. This single Imperial sounded exactly like it but on steroids. 

When you attend a live rock concert with a sound crew that knows what's going on and is having a good night, you find yourself amazed by the power and the tightness of the kick drum. Stereo speakers at home simply do not do that. If you can picture this kind of sound in your mind, what we head come out of the Imperial was over twice as tight and extremely flat with bottomless extension that can and did shake the concrete floor. 

Paul noticed that nothing in the room was getting wrecked. By that he means vibrating. Usually there are 20 things in the room that have to be quieted down because they buzz or rattle when you play the Imperial. We just always thought this was normal but this time the sound pressure level was way louder than what it usually takes to start wrecking the room and not one peep from anything. 

Good room you say? Not from this perspective, no. There should have been 20 or more things that needed moved or weighted down. We learned that the velocity and transient response (tightness) was so superior that it didn't give anything in the room time to be wrecked. More like shooting a bullet through a door vs. someone pounding on it. For both of us, this was some genuine enlightenment that basically means the nasty resonances of objects in your room are excited by distortion not pressure. 

continued....

http://www.decware.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1040842968/15


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had to stop and wipe the drool off after seeing two things- WE555 compression drivers and Audio Note amps.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

60ndown said:


> The bass was very dry and super tight. We quickly decided to change the send from the monitors to an aux channel where the output was not high-passed and more listenable. At the same time both channels were mixed to mono so we wouldn't be hearing just one channel anymore. From this point forward, the speaker was pleasing to listen to. That was motivation to put on a CD and loose the crappy radio and so it was done.
> 
> We listened to a couple of songs on CD at a high playback level looking for that familiar "Imperial Power" that wrecks the room also known as bass notes from hell and well you get the idea. Remember, all prior models (about 6 pair) had all been done with a single 15 inch driver and built like the original plan.
> 
> ...


The most interesting thread hi-jack of all time!!

If anything, at least preface the story with why you're telling it....this isn't page 19 of the original thread.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I had to stop and wipe the drool off after seeing two things- WE555 compression drivers and Audio Note amps.


Finally, someone who recognizes a Bugatti Veyron when they see one.

 

BTW, those aren't just any Audio Note amps but the $250k Gaku On flagship monoblocks. After hearing these drive some pretty average speakers, it opens your mind onto the whole amplifier/speaker debate...

Are you ever in the DC area? I can get you some quality listening time on this stuff...probably not those WE555s, but Audio Note amps and numerous other horn setups.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking those were the models you were going to say...lol

Not in the DC area- down in North Carolina...but have some college buddies in the DC area that I need to visit.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

*How to recreate drum kit - Here's how  *

Horns are a nice option for SQL. Another option is a line array speaker properly
built and setup. Big horns or big line arrays, both take up space. 

*They can play at 115 dB with less than 1% total system distortion and are the definition of tight. *

I would expect more SPL from that rig ? I didn't read all the details to
find out why.

You can hit that SPL level with a simple budget line array like the one
I built for a friend, but now I own them and I have experimented with it.

https://home.pacbell.net/lordpk/robarray/

I have a small house and as you can see, it doesn't take up much room
compared to crazy big horns. This speaker used buyout Pioneer midranges
from PE, ported design, tuned higher, modded cones, no subs or other
woofers in the room.

Some crud SPL measurements with a Radio Shack meter at 12 feet
showed;

Upper midbass: > 126dB[c] {meter hit it's limit} 
Midrange: ~ 122dB[c] 
Tweeters: ~ 115db[c] 

The sound is pretty clean all things considering.

It's powered by four bridged pro audio amps using a DCX2496.

If you want to uprade from my budget array to let say .. Dayton RS 6"
mids, I helped some guy in cyber scheme up a plan for a Dayton array,
he built the cabinets, but ran into some life issues that put the project on
hold.

https://home.pacbell.net/lordpk/speaker/15.jpg
https://home.pacbell.net/lordpk/speaker/16.jpg

The driver cost for two towers is about $1000. It's a ported design tuned
to 45hz, option to plug the port if the midbass is too strong.

You can get a $250 DCX, and the pro amps you choose depend on
how much SPL you want. If you want highest SPL, then you will need
to do low impedance array wiring and use a higher grade of proamp
like QSC PLX series, buy them used. If you don't need high SPL, then
you can use two $200 amplifiers.

These types of designs from a cost/performance point of view are
sweet. If you really think about it, it's not really complex, they are just
taller than the average speaker and require more labor time to build.

If you have the ability to do some woodworking and electrical wiring,
you can build this type of speaker.

If you need more info, pm.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is going to sound really strange but...who are you? 

And I mean that respectfully.  

I've read your posts on another forum and its so far over my head its not even funny. Are you an engineer, competitor, DIY fanantic? The line array topics you post are fascinating.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Thy has been around for a loooong time. Can't believe it took him this long to find this place.  

Leo


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's nice, but it isn't what this particular thread is about. There is another thread asking how to do it and would be more appropriate for that reply.



thylantyr said:


> *How to recreate drum kit - Here's how  *
> 
> Horns are a nice option for SQL. Another option is a line array speaker properly
> built and setup. Big horns or big line arrays, both take up space.
> ...


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

300Z said:


> Thy has been around for a loooong time. Can't believe it took him this long to find this place.
> 
> Leo


Cyberspace is a world of mystery


----------

